# Ski Sundown (night): Monday, 2/26/2007



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't see any reason why I'd miss this one. Bring on the bumps!


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2007)

With some natural snow expected over the next 48 hours, any thoughts on bumping this back to Monday or Tuesday night?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2007)

i was gonna pm you and ask if you wanted to try for monday instead.  my wife just called me and she blew alot o money at foxwoods last night so she OWES ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2007)

2knees said:


> i was gonna pm you and ask if you wanted to try for monday instead.  my wife just called me and she blew alot o money at foxwoods last night so she OWES ME!!!!!!!



Let's see what happens tonight/tomorrow morning with the weather. Looks like only 3" at best. I might not be able to get my skis in time for tomorrow night; although I can always break out the K2s. Is tomorrow better than Tuesday for you?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I can do any day this week.  I like the idea of seeing what Ma Nature throws at us.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be there Tuesday night...  Doubt Monday will work for me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Picked up a solid 5" overnight. If the mountain got any where near that, tonight might be the best night. I'll confirm later today. Will have to break out the rockers tonight though as the primaries are in the shop still.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2007)

We had at least 3 inches in Southbuty.  Still a few flurries coming down now...


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> We had at least 3 inches in Southbuty.  Still a few flurries coming down now...



Does tonight work for you? My legs are actually _still _tight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2007)

If at least one other person goes, count me in.  I just finished shoveling and decided to work from home.  I could be there anytime after 6 pm....


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> If at least one other person goes, count me in.  I just finished shoveling and decided to work from home.  I could be there anytime after 6 pm....



I'm going tonight. I should be there around 7 pm. Maybe a bit earlier.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm going tonight. I should be there around 7 pm. Maybe a bit earlier.



Nice.  7 PM at the sun deck?


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not able to make it for tonight as this is my first day back at work in almost 2 weeks and I have my father bringing our dogs to the office after doggy sitting them for us last week. My brother is visiting tonight and for the next few days so we will be at Sundown on tuesday night.

We got 4-5" in Coventry with 8"+ on the ground.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2007)

gonna shoot for 7/7:30.  i'll look for you guys on noreaster.

snowreport says 4".  should be helpful.  weather for tonight is for a couple more inches also.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice.  7 PM at the sun deck?



Let's stick to the meetup time of 7:30. You'll know where I'll be if I'm there prior to that...

So Grassi21, 2knees and Greg are in. Any others?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Let's stick to the meetup time of 7:30. You'll know where I'll be if I'm there prior to that...
> 
> So Grassi21, 2knees and Greg are in. Any others?



7:30 it is.  That gives me time to seek out my fav pow pow stashes around Sundown.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> So Grassi21, 2knees and Greg are in. Any others?



Wish I could...  Should be a good time for you guys...


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Wish I could...  Should be a good time for you guys...



Bummer! You're going to miss me breaking out the 182 cm K2s. Should be interesting to see if I can get those swinging around in the bumps after being on 170s for the past 40 ski days...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bummer! You're going to miss me breaking out the 182 cm K2s. Should be interesting to see if I can get those swinging around in the bumps after being on 170s for the past 40 ski days...



Sure, just rub it in a little more.. :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2007)

i may not be there till 8.  still going but dont hang around the sundeck for me for very long.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe the snow in Western NY will expand over for us tonight?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2007)

We have some flakes falling in S'bury at the moment.  I will be on the road by 5:30.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bummer! You're going to miss me breaking out the 182 cm K2s. Should be interesting to see if I can get those swinging around in the bumps after being on 170s for the past 40 ski days...



should we all just go old school tonight?  i'll bring the 195 volkls.  should be fun.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> We have some flakes falling in S'bury at the moment.  I will be on the road by 5:30.



Light snow here too. A dusting. Radar incates light snow for tonight.  Leaving in 20...



2knees said:


> should we all just go old school tonight?  i'll bring the 195 volkls.  should be fun.



Do it!


----------

